# musky stocking in KY



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a video about Kentucky musky stocking that shows the process. Pretty cool.... don't know if it's been on here or not, but Ohio's is similar and it will give you an idea as to what is involved.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...4IDoDQ&usg=AFQjCNGIYnTEtQaLVv9eoZSlZHqaLd346Q


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great video. Rather shocking to see how they catch the adult muskie.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was interested in how they handle the fish and how many times they handle them during the process. Also am curious as to why they stock the river fish at 9" instead of waiting till they get to the normal size of 11-13 or so inches that go into the lakes.

They were out shocking C C about a month ago and do know of at least one muskie they shocked up


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Great video...

It goes to show how much more resilliant these fish really are...Much more than what most people give them credit for.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Great video...
> 
> It goes to show how much more resilliant these fish really are...Much more than what most people give them credit for.


Well don't try doing that in July and August when the water is over 80 degrees. The ****** in their armor are they fight so hard they can't get enough oxygen from warm waters to recover and they suffocate quickly and, if their slime is rubbed off, they fall to diseases. They can withstand shocking and some handling but not high water temperatures and excessive handling that removes their slime.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have to say I was surprised at how often they were handled. Their boat nets I thought were a tad small, but maybe for a reason. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW! thanks for sharing! Very educational!!!!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. Cool video!


----------

